# Successful hunt in Mississippi



## alphachief (Dec 9, 2007)

Just got back from Mississippi.  Had a great cypress swamp hunt on Friday in Clarksdale (shot 42...mostly mallards).  Then hunted in Drew, Mississippi on Saturday but only managed 6...but it was 67 when we walked in the slough at 5:45.  Still had a great time and met some nice guys while I was out there.  MS and AR are in BAD need of some water and colder weather! 

You can tell by the pic of the house (11,000 sq. ft.) we stayed in that this was "top shelf" place to hunt.  The lodge is called "The Roost" and its on private hunting land owned by a fellow named Duncan Williams.  A good buddy of mine bought the hunt at a recent Memphis DU auction.


----------



## maconducks (Dec 9, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## little rascal (Dec 9, 2007)

*Way to go*

Alpha, That definately look's like the Hyatt Regency of Duck Cabins!! You got some good duck Buddy's!! There's some Big Ol' Boy's in that gang right there!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 9, 2007)

little rascal said:


> Alpha, That definately look's like the Hyatt Regency of Duck Cabins!! You got some good duck Buddy's!! There's some Big Ol' Boy's in that gang right there!



No doubt...I ain't that big...so I always bring backup!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's some shots of the inside of the shack...


----------



## alphachief (Dec 9, 2007)

And some of the camp we hunted out of Saturday in Drew, MS.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang!!!


----------



## pnome (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like a great place and a great day.  Congrats!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 9, 2007)

*Duck Fantasy*

Getting invited to those places is like getting to play the Augusta National Golf Course. You only get one shot in a lifetime at it, you've had your duck shot, I've had my Masters shot. Nothing will ever take away the momories.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2007)

All I can say is wow!


----------

